# How to find honey.



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Hi.. I know absolutely nothing about bees. But I would very much like to buy some honey that is made within 30 to 60 miles of where I live. I have often read that if you are bothered by allergies..eat honey from your area and they (the allergies) will leave.

I just don't know how to go about finding that honey. Is there a list or something that one can go by? Thank you so much. Sher in SE IA.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A couple of ideas here. (1. Let your fingers do the walking thru your local yellow pages.
(2. Do a google search for your state bee keeping club. Many times they can get you in contact with a beekeeper in the area you live in. Many times they can also give you a list of names.

You might also contact the local USDA office. Some times they have a list of bee keepers, I am not a fan of this method. When I was first looking I contacted the USDA office in my town and was given two names. The first I called the beekeeper had passed away a few months before and the family wasn't very happy to recieve my call. 

 Al


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

The National Honey Board has a honey locator on their website. It may include someone from your area- this is not my favorite list because it is geared towards commercial producers, not too many small-scale producers are included. We don't use it because even though we are a medium-sized producer we don't sell our honey to packers, we sell it all direct. To be included on the honey locator you must sell X amount of honey to packers, on which you pay an assessment. If you don't sell to a packer and pay the assessment you can purchase a listing on the locator. but I don't know any producers who do that.

If your state requires beekeepers to register their hives you can get info from the Dept of Ag and maybe find a local beekeeper that way. Or, as suggested above, find a local beekeeping organization.

Good luck. If you strike out give me a shout- we keep bees in Minnesota and likely have some of the same forage plants as you have down in Iowa.


----------



## WayneH (Apr 29, 2005)

You could also contact your local extension agent. They usually know someone, and often it's one of the small producers or a hobbiest.

What area are you in and what season gives you the most trouble?

The season is important because a spring honey isn't going to help fall allergies (or the other way around).

Also, some people swear that this treatment helps and others say that it doesn't. The worst that could happen is that you end up with some great raw honey. The best case scenario is that you find allergy relief, get some great honey, and make a new friend.

Wayne


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I remember before we got married that my mother in law had a huge list of things that my wife was allergic to.
including cats.
Funny thing happened. We've had cats for almost 20 years now and my wife isn't allergic to anything at all except antibiotics. My thought is that she probably had too many doctors appointments, and not enough living. Avoiding things may make you more sensitive to them. Anyway; my advice is
be healthy and eat your honey-


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi,

Here's the site for the Iowa Honey Producers. Check out the "contacts" list. There's a SE Iowa Beekeeping club in Fairfield...is that near you? There's phone numbers listed: I'm sure they could find someone near you who would be very happy to sell you some local honey.

http://www.abuzzaboutbees.com/


----------

